# Auger protection system activation question.



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

I have the HSS928CTD and for the auger protection system to activate, does the obstruction need to stop the augers from turning completely? 

We got a couple inches of wet snow and I hit a patch of asphalt that had been pushed up by frost (same spot was almost flat last year) and some large chunks of asphalt went through the augers, and it kept spinning. A few of the asphalt chunks were almost fist sized, but I guess not large enough to activate the protection system. I had to replace an easy to access shear bolt and ended up with some scoring and paint loss in the augers, tunnel and chute 

My almost new machine looks like it has had two full seasons on it now, but some sanding and paint will help.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> I have the HSS928CTD and for the auger protection system to activate, does the obstruction need to stop the augers from turning completely?
> 
> We got a couple inches of wet snow and I hit a patch of asphalt that had been pushed up by frost (same spot was almost flat last year) and some large chunks of asphalt went through the augers, and it kept spinning. A few of the asphalt chunks were almost fist sized, but I guess not large enough to activate the protection system. I had to replace an easy to access shear bolt and ended up with some scoring and paint loss in the augers, tunnel and chute
> 
> My almost new machine looks like it has had two full seasons on it now, but some sanding and paint will help.


sounds like a malfunction. take it back to dealer if under warranty.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Definitely still under warranty. Bought less than a year ago. The damage would have occurred regardless because I hit that patch going wide open but good to know the machine should have shut down.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> I have the HSS928CTD and for the auger protection system to activate, does the obstruction need to stop the augers from turning completely?


Pretty much. If the torque goes too high, the slip sensor plate is cammed out by the driven gear and activates the limit switch. If your pavement chunks didn't stop the auger, then the above likely would not occur.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> Definitely still under warranty. Bought less than a year ago. The damage would have occurred regardless because I hit that patch going wide open but good to know the machine should have shut down.


Not sure if it should have shut down but having the dealer inspect it would give you peace of mind.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks guys. Some operator error here obviously. Should have inspected the driveway more closely before it snowed.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> I had to replace an easy to access shear bolt


Was it the impeller shear bolt? It is not protected by the Shear Bolt Guard System; only the auger shear bolts are.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> Was it the impeller shear bolt? It is not protected by the Shear Bolt Guard System; only the auger shear bolts are.


It was an auger bolt.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkwoods said:


> It was an auger bolt.


Well it's not perfect, but the SBGS has saved my auger shears 1/2 dozen times now... Yours just broke before it could be protected, I guess.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

tabora said:


> Well it's not perfect, but the SBGS has saved my auger shears 1/2 dozen times now... Yours just broke before it could be protected, I guess.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

That’s what I figure. The asphalt was in large chunks, but not as dense or heavy as a typical stone so it shot through pretty fast. Still a **** off though.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Its really difficult to get a setup that works for all issues. Even the sophisticated traction control on our car needs to be locked out at times (going up a steep icy hill). 

In this case, balancing out normal jerks on the blowing system vs something really jammed in there. 

Not sure you should blame yourself either though, if the driveway was fine before and heaved, bad news. Ours was breaking up and I ran some broken pieces through the blowers before we got it re-done. I don't think I took out any of the shear bolts directly but it may have yanked em and made them easier to break on other stuff. 

I ran into a ladder on first snow fall. Normally its up but high wind and then sudden snow and........ its always something for the first few blows of the year.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Yeah, the drive has some high spots and heaved up quite a bit this year. Its’s degrading badly on one side and is fairly steep, which is the main reason I went with tracks. I tried to order some armor skids for a bit more float but have not heard anything back yet. Placed the order a couple weeks ago but no confirmation of shipping or anything two weeks later…


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I quit work and had hoped the driveway would hold up but it really disintegrated the last two years. Some areas totally broken out and gravel, heaves, one side was looking more like the lawn than a driveway.

We have managed to keep up a slush fund reserve and tapped into that and some stock returns and got it re-paved. My back is extremely appreciated. I can push the light snow off without hitting things and the sudden painful stop.

Blower just glides over it all now. Its a tough one as its not cheap, but it should last for as long as I am around.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> had hoped the driveway would hold up but it really disintegrated the last two years.


I'm in the same position; hoping I can get a few more years out of it. I do have one bulge where a boulder is pushing up from underneath that I'm going to have to deal with next summer.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I have a tree root pushing up on my driveway about an inch but hated to cut the tree down, watched it grow from a fir seedling and now 30' tall and now it cover an ugly hydro pole that was put in behind it this yr so we just shovel around it and blow the rest.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I booked a paving company to pave my large U shaped gravel driveway back in May. All the paving companies are back logged because of COVID shut downs over the past 18 months and a building boom in the area. Even cable locates from Ontario Hydro which are required are backed up for months.

Hopefully it gets paved next year, they think it will be completed in June. I have already tossed a bit of gravel blowing snow, as the ground has not frozen yet. I am also looking forward to trying the roller skids I purchased this summer on the new pavement.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dealer told me today you can unplug the sensor that is under top cover to bypass if need be.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> I have the HSS928CTD and for the auger protection system to activate, does the obstruction need to stop the augers from turning completely?
> 
> We got a couple inches of wet snow and I hit a patch of asphalt that had been pushed up by frost (same spot was almost flat last year) and some large chunks of asphalt went through the augers, and it kept spinning. A few of the asphalt chunks were almost fist sized, but I guess not large enough to activate the protection system. I had to replace an easy to access shear bolt and ended up with some scoring and paint loss in the augers, tunnel and chute


I have a gravel driveway and some larger rocks as well. My auger protection system has worked numerous times and this is the first season. Had one first sized rock get through and had to replace the second-stage bolt (impeller?) It was sort of my fault since I was clearing a pile of snow that I'd pushed with a plow (so I should have expected there to be rocks in there.) Normally the system seems to sense a rock when it is on the ground and the auger tries to push it into the ground.


----------



## Mick_Mach (Oct 11, 2021)

I went fast through deep, and wet heavy snow today and the machine shut down. No broken shear pins. Just flick the key and back up again.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Well, the auger protection system works. Clearing wet, heavy snow this am and the machine shut down. Cleared out the snow and I hit the farking extension cord for the Christmas lights. Thought i knew where it was but still hit it.

Once I saw the cord, I expected it to be wrapped around the Auger, but the engine shut down before this happened. Cord is a bit slashed but still works. Kick ass system. I love my Honda and don’t quite consider myself a fanboy yet, but this is one of the reasons owners stick with a brand. What a bloody mess this would have been if the protection system wasn’t on the blower. Operator error but the system worked.


----------



## lostincanada (Sep 6, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> Well, the auger protection system works. Clearing wet, heavy snow this am and the machine shut down. Cleared out the snow and I hit the farking extension cord for the Christmas lights. Thought i knew where it was but still hit it.
> 
> Once I saw the cord, I expected it to be wrapped around the Auger, but the engine shut down before this happened. Cord is a bit slashed but still works. Kick ass system. I love my Honda and don’t quite consider myself a fanboy yet, but this is one of the reasons owners stick with a brand. What a bloody mess this would have been if the protection system wasn’t on the blower. Operator error but the system worked.


Wow! I'm impressed that it shut off that quickly!


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

lostincanada said:


> Wow! I'm impressed that it shut off that quickly!


Yeah, that loop was on one tooth of the Auger so it shut down very fast.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I couldn't believe how fast the system works, just touched a piece of wood on my car shelter, instant shut down, pretty impressive if I do say so. HSS928 trak.


----------

